
Ask HN: Making meetings compete with each other (not with your ability to work)? - genevpd
I’m working on a meeting app for remote teams that’s unique in that it doesn’t allow people to select times for meetings. It makes meetings compete with each other for a limited number of hours dedicated to all meetings. This forces everyone to change their habits and embrace shorter, focused meetings with fewer people. As a result, the median duration of meetings is 10 minutes, 4% of meetings are 5 only minutes, and some users are reporting a 6+ hour productivity boost every week.<p>This is somewhat like CPU scheduling that makes the system efficient, fast, and fair. For some reason, this concept doesn’t resonate well enough with people of an engineering mindset to take action. At the same time, it’s these same people who suffer most from inefficiently scheduled and very long meetings.<p>Can anyone share any insight on why that might be? If you are an engineer, what’s your take on reading this?
======
remyp
I spent over a year building a company that tried to fix meetings. It’s not
enough of a burning problem for companies and we pivoted away. Happy to share
more insights; email is in my profile.

